# Imperial Aramaic: Letter Names



## Jamal31

Hello,

I have tried finding how the letter names for the Imperial Aramaic alphabet, but haven't seen it anywhere. I was wondering if anyone could either direct me to someplace that may have them?

e.g.

Ālap
Aramaic, Imperial: Letter [character not shown] - Name - *?*
Aramaic, Syriac: Letter - ܐ Name - ܐܠܦ
Arabic: Letter - ا Name - أَلِف
Hebrew: Letter - א Name - אָלֶף

Would the letter name be spelled ?

Bēth
Aramaic, Imperial: Letter [character not shown] - Name - *?*
Aramaic, Syriac: Letter - ܒ Name - ܒܝܬ
Arabic: Letter - ب Name - بَاء
Hebrew: Letter - ב Name - בֵּית

Edit: the Imperial Aramaic characters disappear after being posted here for some reason.


----------



## fdb

The names of the letters are not attested in Old or Imperial Aramaic. Presumably they were similar to the Hebrew or Syriac ones, but we do not know the details.


----------



## Jamal31

Oh ok, so there is no written form, similar to English letter names?


----------



## fdb

Not in the texts that we have.


----------



## Jamal31

Ahh ok. Thanks, fdb.


----------

